# How nervous were you at your high school graduation?



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a high school graduation coming up in a month and I'm little bit nervous because I don't know what to expect. How did you feel when you walked across the stage to get your diploma?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I didn't attend. We also don't get our diplomas in public like that. As if you won some contest. We get them later on, individually, from some office.


----------



## Aloe vera (Apr 20, 2015)

I was too anxious to even consider going to my graduation.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

You don't have to go to it if you don't want to. They'll kindly mail you your diploma.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I was embarrassed and anxious so I sat with my head down hoping my family didn't catch me on tape. then when they saw the tape they kept asking me what was wrong. But I was still stoked it was freaking over with


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

I was lucky enough to sit next to my best friend so she helped except when I went to get my diploma I was so nervous I walked so fast and my pic looks awkward


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I was so nervous that no one was going to clap for me when my name was called. No one did. When it was over, I was the first one off the field.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

I didn't even go. Don't regret it one bit.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I felt pretty good about it all because I would never have to go back or see those people ever again. It was still nerve-wracking, but it was ultimately glorious.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Mattsy94 said:


> I didn't even go. Don't regret it one bit.


I attended my HS graduation but skipped my college one. Felt good missing an event I attach no meaning to.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

SilentLyric said:


> I attended my HS graduation but skipped my college one. Felt good missing an event I attach no meaning to.


Same, I hated everyone at school anyway so any time spent away from them was good in my book.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I was excited for mine and it didn't disappoint. It's your choice though, do whatever you want. I didn't go to prom and people judge me for that but I don't care.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Not really that nervous because everyone there isn't focused on me.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I didn't feel nervous but i regret going. 

When walking towards our seats there was a row of girls and a row of guys. We walked along a hall one by one, and we had to lock arms (not sure if that's what it's called) with the opposite gender (kinda like when the dad delivers the bride in a wedding) and walk down the aisle. 

The girl that i was supposed to walk with hesitated, she looked like she was afraid to touch me. I guess she was expecting me to reach out first, but whatever we got it sorted out, but it was awkward. 

Then i went up to the stage to get my diploma and wanted to get the f off the stage. I did just that, except i was made to go back up stage because i didn't shake the hand of some old guy. that was awkward too. 

all of this was projected on a huge screen for the whole audience to see. 

Then everyone took pics with their family and friends, i only had my mom and dad with me


----------



## Miranda The Panda (Apr 5, 2015)

It wasn't bad at all. All you have to do is walk across the stage, take your diploma, shake hands. That's it. You don't have to do a speech or anything. It will be nice to celebrate at the end with your classmates. I would say go. You only get this chance once.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

Wasn't nervous at all, I saw it as more of an annoyance actually. 

Sat through the ceremony. Afterwards, took some pictures with family and the few friends I did hang out with. Stuck around for a few minutes, then just left to have dinner with my family.

I hated high school (socially) and was happy to finally be done with it.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*We've all got a handle on it*

only rhetoric later in life when we look back and can't change it

weird that people wiggle finger in front of your nose, as advice, 
which seems not worth taking seriously

I took my own route

time travel should be crucial

I'd really do that to young people. I really want to preach about my problems. 
I did appreciate talks from older people - 1 year or more - at school. Music got me on track, eg. Pink Floyd & people who had trouble with class A drugs in their own lives. I'd like to speak out. A lost case template can be so important to have that kept close to live by. Divorces. Kids at school should hear stories of the homeless. Is there no movie for that? We hear about obesity to avoid. Smoking? Experience. More valuable than myth and scripture about Jesus.

There has always been deep valuable stuff to listen to. Anything we haven't heard before. A reason why unrealistic poncy TV is bad on whole. Prophesy of perfection in adverts.

It's good to see obituaries involving the reasons.

I switch off when people bleat mainstream normy material.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I will probably not attend, i did not go to my middle school graduation. For me graduations doesn't mean that much so it's not a problem for me to not attend.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Miranda The Panda said:


> It wasn't bad at all. All you have to do is walk across the stage, take your diploma, shake hands. That's it. You don't have to do a speech or anything. It will be nice to celebrate at the end with your classmates. I would say go. You only get this chance once.


God, it all sounds so nerve-wracking. Walking across a stage, alone, in front of hundreds of people all staring at you?

And that awkward moment when nobody (not even family) screams or shouts when your name is called because literally nobody likes you. -.-


----------



## Miranda The Panda (Apr 5, 2015)

iCod said:


> God, it all sounds so nerve-wracking. Walking across a stage, alone, in front of hundreds of people all staring at you?
> 
> And that awkward moment when nobody (not even family) screams or shouts when your name is called because literally nobody likes you. -.-


You're not alone on stage. As one person is walking off you walk on and the principal, teachers, and other school staff are on stage as well to congratulate you. We all cheered for every single person who went on stage. It was one giant applause that lasted a good half-hour XD.


----------

